# Helius FR/AM - Stahlfeder- oder Luftdämpfer



## Bingo79 (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo an Alle,

eventuell möchte ich mir für kommende Saison ein Helius FR oder AM kaufen.

Zu meiner Person: 

- 1,90 m gross

- ca. 95 kg schwer ohne Gepäck und Klamotten


Mein Problem: 

1. Da ich bis jetzt nur Hardtail gefahren bin, kenne ich mich mit Dämpfern nicht so gut aus.

2. Ist ein Luftdämpfer für meine Gewichtsklasse überhaupt sinnvoll? Das Hubverhätnis ist etwa 1:2,9 bei Helius AM und FR. Der Dämpfer braucht dann vermutlich relativ viel Druck. (Richtig?)
Vorteil bei Luft ist meiner Meinung nach, dass ich die Federhärte über den Luftdruck anpassen kann.

3. Sollte ich einen Stahlfederdämpfer wählen, ist eine Federhärte ausreichend? Oder ist die Federhärte unterschiedlich je nach Einsatzzweck. Ich möchte mit dem Rad etwas härtere Touren fahren und auch mal einen Bikepark ausprobieren (Bikepark ist Neuland für mich)

4. Was meint Ihr, sollte ich besser das FR oder das AM nehmen?

5. Steuerrohrlänge: Laut Nicolaipreisliste kann man gegen 60 EUR Aufpreis die Steuerrohrlänge individuell wählen. 
Mein Gedanke hierzu: 
Je kürzer das Steuerrohr, je flacher die Ahead-Steuersatz Höhe unten und je kürzer die Einbaulänge der Gabel, desto besser kann ich den Berg hochfahren ohne dass das Vorderrad abhebt. Ist das so richtig? 
Lässt sich das Steuerrohr überhaupt kürzen? Oder geht nur verlängern?

Gruss und Danke im vorraus

Ingo


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Januar 2009)

servus ingo,

vergiss erst mal die sache mit dem steuerrohr. da ist eine absenkbare gabel sinnvoller. die entscheidende frage die du dir stellen musst: welche gabel willst du fahren und wieviel federweg macht für dich sinn. und was ist die oberste gewichtsgrenze die du bei touren den berg raufschleppen willst.
AM und FR kannst du beide auf harten touren quälen und im bike park fahren aber normalerweise baut man sie unterschiedlich auf.
ich bin den umgekehrten weg gegangen und hab mein 07er FR sehr tourenmässig aufgebaut weils noch kein AM gab. mit luftdämpfer, leichter gabel usw wiegt das teil unter 14kg und fährt sich ja fast wie ein marathonbike. ich bin sogar mal ein CC rennen damit gefahren und fahr auch 2000hm am stück rauf damit. bin vorher auch stumpjumper hardtail gefahren.
schaust du dir dagegen checkB´s AM im AM aufbau thread an dann siehst du wie aus einem AM je nach aufbau ein Freerideenduro werden kann. es liegt jetzt an deinem einsatzbereich und deinem fahrstil ob dir das AM reicht oder ob du lieber mit 180mm stahlfedergabel den berg runtersurfst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo79 (11. Januar 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> servus ingo,
> 
> vergiss erst mal die sache mit dem steuerrohr. da ist eine absenkbare gabel sinnvoller. die entscheidende frage die du dir stellen musst: welche gabel willst du fahren und wieviel federweg macht für dich sinn. und was ist die oberste gewichtsgrenze die du bei touren den berg raufschleppen willst.
> AM und FR kannst du beide auf harten touren quälen und im bike park fahren aber normalerweise baut man sie unterschiedlich auf.
> ...



Hallo Rainer,

erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Primär möchte ich Touren fahren und ich denke 160mm FW sind ausreichend.

Als ich dieses Thema eröffnet habe ging es mir primär um 2 Punkte:

1. Ist ein Luftdämpfer bei 95kg Körpergewicht noch sinnvoll. Was meint Ihr?

2. FR oder AM. Auch mit der Frage Haltbarkeit. Was meint Ihr?

Und kann ich das AM auch im Bikepark einsetzen? (Garantie?) 

Vielleicht sollte ich es aber auch ganz anders machen und mir für den Bikepark ein günstiges Kona zusätzlich kaufen. Auslaufmodelle gibt es schon für ca. 2000 EUR.

Gruss

Ingo


----------



## haha (11. Januar 2009)

vom dämpfer her würde ich einen mit stahlfeder empfehlen, zumindest bei deinem gewicht. normalerweise reicht auch eine federhärte, hängt natürlich vom dämpfer ab. 
ich denke mal, dass bei deinem gewicht ein paar hundert gramm am rahmen nichts ausmachen, von daher würde ich zum freeride tendieren, vorrausgesetzt, du willst das rad im bikepark ordentlich rannehmen. 
der einsatzbereich ist so vielfältig, dass sich ein zweitrad m.M. nach nicht lohnt


----------



## sluette (11. Januar 2009)

Bingo79 schrieb:


> Ist ein Luftdämpfer bei 95kg Körpergewicht noch sinnvoll. Was meint Ihr?



ich würde mal sagen das hängt mit vom rahmen und dessen design ab. den dhx5.0air aus meinem alten specialized enduro habe ich verflucht nachdem ich ihn gegen einen dhx5.0coil getauscht habe. erst damit konnte ich den vollen federweg ausnutzen. 
in meinem bestellten helius am werde ich auch zuerst einen luftdämpfer testen, ich gehe mal davon aus dass das gut funktioniert. falls nicht kommt das teil aber sofort raus und wird gegen einen stahlfederdämpfer getauscht.


----------



## Nippes80 (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo Bingo,
Zum Thema Luftdämfer kann ich Dir leider auch nichts sagen...ich selber bin auch daran interessiert mal einen Roco Air WC in meinem ST auszuprobieren.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir ein FR zulegen und ein bisschen auf das Gewicht der Parts achten, dann kannst du auf realitische 15kg kommen und alles mit dem Bike machen...für mich ist das Helius FR momentan die "Wollmilchsau" von -N-.
Und den Kona Hobel sparst Du Dir!!!!
Gruß


----------



## Scherge (11. Januar 2009)

Hi Ingo,

ich wiege bei 1,95m soviel wie Du und hatte in meinem 06er Helius FR eine Fox 36 Talas und einen Fox DHX Air verbaut. 
Die Gabel war vom Federungsverhalten meines Erachtens nach perfekt und dürfte in dieser Hinsicht auch einer Stahlfedergabel nicht sonderlich nachstehen. Die Möglichkeit, die Gabel von 160mm bis auf 100mm abzusenken, habe ich bergauf häufig genutzt und auch zu schätzen gelernt; die mittlere Position bei 130mm habe ich hingegen so gut wie gar nicht genutzt. 
Den Dämpfer habe ich mit sehr hohem Druck gefahren und das ging meines Erachtens auf Kosten des Ansprechverhaltens und der Federungsperformance. Hinzu kommt, dass ich am Heck mit Rohloff Speedhub gefahren bin. Trotz des hohen Drucks hatte ich bei manchen Sprüngen einen Durchschlag. Für das Heck halte ich von daher Stahlfederdämpfer für besser geeignet. Ich halte den DHX Coil im direkten Vergleich gegenüber dem DHX Air für deutlich überlegen, so wie es Sluette auch schon sagte. Abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht, dass Du als "Hobbyfahrer" unterschiedlich harte Dämpferfedern für unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke benötigst, aber das musst Du letztlich wohl selber herausfinden. 
Was Deine Ideen hinsichtlich der Steuerrohrlänge betrifft, so kann ich nur den Ausführungen von Rainer525 beipflichten, besorg Dir lieber eine absenkbare Gabel.
Gruß,
Philip


----------



## pfalz (11. Januar 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, hat das AM keine Parkfreigabe, oder ? Wenn Du also mal in den Park willst, ich würde Dir eher zu einem FR raten. Ich habe das auch gemacht, aufgebaut mit ner 36er Talas und Stahfederdämpfer hinten (mittlerweile Fox DHX) ist es auf jeden Fall noch voll tourentauglich, auch wegen der absenkbaren Gabel, und im Park hab ich damit auch Spass und genug Reserven. Allerdings bezahlt man das mit ein bissl Mehrgewicht, aber ich fahr ja bergauf keine Rennen : Ach so, hab so ca. 85-90kg Gewicht ausgerüstet.



> für mich ist das Helius FR momentan die "Wollmilchsau"



Genau!


----------



## fuzzball (11. Januar 2009)

fährt jemand einen RP23 im AM?


----------



## flyingscot (12. Januar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> fährt jemand einen RP23 im AM?



Noch nicht... aber bald


----------



## softbiker (12. Januar 2009)

Da klink ich mich doch auch mal ein.

Meine Wenigkeit muss sich mit etwas mehr als 2 Zentner voll ausgerüstet rummschlagen, und ich habe mir Anfangs auch die Frage gestellt

1. Wieviel Federweg die Gabel zum Einsatzgebiet (Fahre auch Touren und habe schon div. Bikeparks besucht)

Dazu: Es ist richtig dass das AM keine Bikeparfreigabe hat. Da erlischt die Garantie. Also FR -> mit 160mm absenkbarer Gabel ideal zum touren und mal ordentlich krachen zu lassen hat es genug Reserven.

2. Luftdämpfer oder Stahlfederdämpfer
Habe beide Dämpfer probehalber montiert gehabt im Park und mich für einen DHX 5.0 entschlossen. Der Air ist, meiner Meinung nach widererwartend gut mit meinem schweren Gewicht zurecht gekommen, allerdings ist die Federungsperformance nicht mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer zu vergleichen. Schon gar nicht bei meinem Gewicht.
Es muss einfach zu viel Luft rein und bei Touren denke ich leidet das Ansprechverhalten enorm drunter.

Fazit: Auch ich würde dir eine FR empfehlen, jedoch bin ich noch kein AM gefahren sodass ich also lediglich für das FR sprechen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo79 (12. Januar 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Da klink ich mich doch auch mal ein.
> 
> Meine Wenigkeit muss sich mit etwas mehr als 2 Zentner voll ausgerüstet rummschlagen, und ich habe mir Anfangs auch die Frage gestellt
> 
> ...



Was wiegt denn dein Helius FR?

Rahmengrösse?

Gruss

Ingo


----------



## softbiker (12. Januar 2009)

Ich habe Größe L.
Wenn ich nicht lüge hat es so um die 15,8.


----------



## fuzzball (12. Januar 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Noch nicht... aber bald



du schon wieder, du willst doch hoffentlich nicht dasselbe bauen wie ich


----------



## Bingo79 (13. Januar 2009)

Nochmals Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruss Ingo

P.S.: Weiss jemand wo es Nicolai Rahmen etwas günstiger gibt? 

Komme aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet


----------



## Bingo79 (13. Januar 2009)

Ich denke bei einer Körpergrösse von 1,90m sollte der Rahmen schon in XL sein. Auch im Hinblick auf Tourentauglichkeit.

Gruss

Ingo


----------



## haha (13. Januar 2009)

da du auch bikepark fahren möchtest, würde ich dir eher zu einem rahmen größe L raten. 
um so einen rahmen günstiger zu bekommen, brauchst du entweder einen bekannten als händler, oder du kaufst dir etwas gebrauchtes. auch wenn nicolai rahmen teuer sind, im vergleich zu vielen anderen teueren firmen bekommst du für dein geld wenigstens was geboten. 5jahre garantie, eine super verarbeitung, einen tollen service und ganz wichtig: du bekommst auch nach 10 jahren, schätzungsweise sogar länger, ersatzteile. andere hersteller würden dir nach so langer zeit raten deinen rahmen in die tonne zu treten..
also tret dich in den hintern und überwinde dich dazu, etwas mehr geld auszugeben. am anfang wird es dich noch ärgern, aber spätestens beim anblick der verarbeitung und beim service in ein paar jahren wirst du richtig froh sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (13. Januar 2009)

Bingo79 schrieb:


> P.S.: Weiss jemand wo es Nicolai Rahmen etwas günstiger gibt?



Da die üblicherweise auftragsbezogen gefertigt werden gibt es nur wenig Spielraum im Preis.

Aber sowohl bei Nicolai als auch bei einigen Händlern gibt es Rahmen aus Stornierungen oder Schaufensterrahmen etwas günstiger (siehe z.B. auf der Nicolai-Seite unter Factory Depot, oder im "Bike Bahnhof").


----------



## Bingo79 (13. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> da du auch bikepark fahren möchtest, würde ich dir eher zu einem rahmen größe L raten.



Da der Schwerpunkt auf Touren liegt, ist vielleicht XL doch besser.

Kennt jemand einen Händler der ein Helius FR oder AM in XL für Probefahrten aufgebaut hat?

Vorzugsweise Rhein-Main-Gebiet

Gruss

Ingo


----------



## c_w (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn der Schwerpunkt so stark auf Touren liegt, wuerd' ich mir das mit dem AM vll nochmal ueberlegen. Ja, hat natuerlich keine Bikepark-Freigabe, aber das heisst ja nicht, dass man damit im Bikepark nicht fahren kann ^^
Natuerlich kann man sich ein FR sehr gut dafuer aufbauen, dass man damit Touren fahren kann... aber wie gesagt, ein vernuenftig aufgebautes AM kann man auch ab und an mal durch den Bikepark bewegen. Und es ist dann sicherlich das bessere Bike zum spassigen Touren fahren.

Just my 2 cents...

Wegen Testbikes, schau halt mal in die Dealerliste von Nicolai und telefonier die Haendler ab. Helius FR in XL ist aber sicher nicht das Standardtestbike ^^


----------



## 525Rainer (13. Januar 2009)

ich bin 193cm und fahre einen L rahmen und das geht sich mit 400mm stütze optimal aus in bezug auf versenkbarkeit der stütze und auszughöhe. ich möchte auch auf touren keinen längeren rahmen fahren. also da würd ich vorm bestellen schon vorher probesitzen.
ich hab dir mal den "test" in der mtbrider damals fotografiert:
helius FR
da steht auch dass das FR etwas grösser baut. (was vielleicht dran liegt das in taiwan die leute eher kleiner sind als in deutschland  )

das mit der bikeparktauglichkeit: bikepark bin ich auch schon mit meinem CC hardtail gefahren weils dort auch freeride und single trail ähnliche strecken gibt. tourenfahrer nutzen bikeparks als günstige und öfter verfügbare single trail und fahrtechniktrainingsalternative ohne panorama und dolce vita für den wöchentlichen notwendigen bikekonsum.
 auch die meisten jumps und northshores haben alle transitions in den landungen. da würd ich mir beim AM gar nichts denken ausser du ballerst in voller montur dermassen über die höchsten drops bis ins flat als wenns für dich kein morgen gäbe und deine intensiven sessions erst vorbei sind wenn entweder am rahmen oder an dir was bricht.
 vielleicht kommst du auf den geschmack, dann hast du mit dem FR eine waffe die du darauf hinrüsten kannst. aber das heisst glaub ich nicht dass das AM kein Freerideenduro sein kann.
ziat von der nicolai seite: Sein bevorzugtes Revier sind verblockte, alpine Trails. Sprünge und Absätze, grobes Gelände, Abenteuer, schnelle Abfahrten. Das Helius AM hält dafür die nötigen Reserven bereit, ohne dass der Anstieg zur Marter wird.


----------



## AustRico (13. Januar 2009)

Also XL würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen, das ist ein Freerider bzw Enduro. Das Helius hat ohnehin ein eher langes Oberrohr und so ein großer Rahmen bringt kaum  Vorteile.

Ich bin selbst 195cm und hab ein large Oberrohr (605mm) in Kombination mit einem medium Sitzrohr(475mm).
Ich fahre damit vor allem alpine Touren in der Größenordnung um 1500hm/40km.

Ein Gesamtgewicht von 15kg beim FR ist zwar möglich, aber mit Stahlfederfahrwerk und ordentlichen Reifen sind 16 - 16,5kg realistischer.


----------



## hands diamond (13. Januar 2009)

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle das FR nehmen. Ich denke mal, dass die 400g Mehrgewicht bei 95kg nicht so entscheidend sind. Dafür behältst Du die Option für 180mm Gabeln offen.


----------



## hands diamond (13. Januar 2009)

Sorry, habe jetzt gerade erst gesehen, dass Du als Schwerpunkt Touren angibst. Wenn Du somit 180mm Galben ausschließt, würde ich auch das AM nehmen. Das kann man wie schon gepostet sicherlich auch ordentlich rannehmen.


----------



## roelant (13. Januar 2009)

Was immer, für mehrseitige Einsatz: auf alle fälle ein L rahmen, *mit tiefer ausgeriebene sitzrohr!* und eine 400mm oder längere Sattelstütze. Dann wirst du sicher froh! kostet glaube ich ca. 50 euro mehr, aber kann man eine lange Sattelstütze mehr als 350mm versenken. ;-)


----------



## flyingscot (13. Januar 2009)

Laut Vincent von Nicolai werden seit einiger Zeit alle Nicolai-Modelle standardmäßig  maximal ausgerieben.


----------



## Falco Mille (14. Januar 2009)

Maximal ausgerieben heißt bis zum Anschlag der Reibahlen, und das sind ca 330 mm. 

Viele Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (14. Januar 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Maximal ausgerieben heißt bis zum Anschlag der Reibahlen, und das sind ca 330 mm.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Falco



Na toll... irgendwie hab ich langsam die Nase voll. Vincent schrieb mir auf meine Frage, ob das Sattelrohr "auf voller Länge" ausgerieben wäre (bzw. ob dies ggf. vor dem schweißen machbar wäre):



> Die Sattelstütze ist mittlerweile in jedem NICOLAI Rahmen voll versenkbar!



D.h. also bei meiner Thomson 410mm stehen dann 8cm raus?


----------



## AustRico (14. Januar 2009)

Ich kann meine 400er Syntace P6 beim FR komplett versenken, ohne dies bei der Bestellung gesondert geordert zu haben.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Januar 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Na toll... irgendwie hab ich langsam die Nase voll. Vincent schrieb mir auf meine Frage, ob das Sattelrohr "auf voller Länge" ausgerieben wäre (bzw. ob dies ggf. vor dem schweißen machbar wäre):
> 
> 
> 
> D.h. also bei meiner Thomson 410mm stehen dann 8cm raus?



Denke mit 8cm kann man leben,oder ?!


----------



## flyingscot (14. Januar 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Denke mit 8cm kann man leben,oder ?!



Wenn die Stütze von der Länge reicht schon. Donpromolli brauchte auch ne längere und hat eine 500mm-Stütze verbaut, dann gucken schon 17cm raus... (ok, etwas kürzen könnte man die wohl noch).


----------



## haha (14. Januar 2009)

evtl. gibts ja noch ne teleskopstütze, die das problem beheben würde. zwar nicht gerade die schönste lösung, aber hauptsache, es geht. gut, dass ich so klein bin


----------



## flyingscot (15. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> evtl. gibts ja noch ne teleskopstütze, die das problem beheben würde. zwar nicht gerade die schönste lösung, aber hauptsache, es geht. gut, dass ich so klein bin



Nein, gibt es nicht, alle Teleskopstützen die ich kenne haben eine maximale Gesamtlänge von 400mm oder weniger.


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Januar 2009)

die syntace  wird wahrscheinlich länger sein.
ansonsten kann man sich von der fahrbar stütze die eigentlich keine echte automatische teleskopstütze ist die länge auf wunsch bauen weils nix anderes ist wie zwei sattelstützen kombiniert mit gasdämpfer. orginal hat die 47cm -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF-blGaHk60
wenn ich eine 500erter brauchen würde, würd ich die auf jedenfall als alternative sehn.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich eine 500mm Stütze verbau, dann passt der Rahmen nicht oder das Einsatzgebiet!
Sorry! Verstehe es evtl nicht, wieso eine 50cm Stütze gebraucht wird !


----------



## flyingscot (15. Januar 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine 500mm Stütze verbau, dann passt der Rahmen nicht oder das Einsatzgebiet!
> Sorry! Verstehe es evtl nicht, wieso eine 50cm Stütze gebraucht wird !



Das wurde schon ganz schön durchgekaut... Problem ist, dass die Mindesteinstecktiefe beim Helius AM mit 14-16cm sehr hoch ist...
Um angenehm den Berg hoch zu kurbeln brauch ich halt einen Abstand von 77-78cm von Mitte-Tretlager bis zur Satteloberkante... Donpromolli braucht gut 82cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Januar 2009)

Größerer Rahmen wäre doch besser oder Maßrahmen ?


----------



## flyingscot (15. Januar 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Größerer Rahmen wäre doch besser oder Maßrahmen ?



Ich bin nur knapp 180cm und den L-Rahmen, den ich probegefahren bin, fand ich schon zu lang...

Ach so, irgendjemand meinte auch, dass das Oberrohr immer in der selben Höhe zum Tretlager endet, d.h. bei einem größeren Rahmen mit längerem Sattelrohr erhöht sich dann einfach die Mindesteinstecktiefe ohne dass man effektiv höher sitzen kann. Das kann ich mir zwar kaum vorstellen, aber naja...


----------



## accutrax (15. Januar 2009)

das mit der versenkbarkeit der sattelstütze ist der dauerbrenner.....(für mich bei meinem 06 FR leider auch !!!)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=259738&highlight=sattelst%FCtzen

aus meiner sicht kann ich jedem der sich nicht ganz sicher ist, oder der wert legt auf vollversenkbare stütze nur empfehlen, entweder das sattelrohr weiter ausreiben zu lassen (wenn das wirklich geht, stand hier so im forum..) oder das sattelrohr von unten ausdrehen zu lassen (das geht, siehe letzter beitrag im link)...


gruss accu


----------



## Falco Mille (15. Januar 2009)

Immo, am besten rufst Du mal Vincent an und klärst mit ihm, wie weit sich die Stütze bei Deinem Rahmen versenken läßt.

Die Oberrohrhöhe und damit die Position des Umlenkhebel-Drehpunkts ist bei allen Helius Rahmengrößen gleich. Ansonsten hätte jede Rahmengröße einen anderen Federweg und eine andere Kinematik.

Der längere Sitzrohrüberstand und das große Gusset bewirken bei größeren und schwereren Fahrern eine Verstärkung der Sattelstütze und wirken Ermüdungsbrüchen entgegen. Eine größere Sitzhöhe kann dadurch nicht erreicht werden.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## flyingscot (15. Januar 2009)

Ok, mach ich... bin halt nen ausgebildeter Pedant, sorry


----------



## accutrax (15. Januar 2009)

der aufwand lohnt....brauche ebenfalls ca 77cm bis zum sattelgestell, um entspannt lange bergaufzufahren und fahre ein M, bin vorher ein L gefahren das war mir zu lang...
und bitte.. unbedingt posten was vincent vorschlägt...

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (15. Januar 2009)

servus,

ich beobachte diese diskussion schon eine weile. ich fahre ein helius am in l mit einer thomson (400 mm). ich bin 189 cm groß und habe, glaube ich, kurze beine (89 cm schrittlänge) und einen langen oberkörper, daher passt das bei mir wohl, denn ich habe keinerlei probleme, lange entspannt den berg hochzufahren. allerdings gehe ich da nach gefühl vor und nicht mit mathematischer präzision. wie äußert sich denn bei euch die fehlhaltung? ach so, sattelposition bergauf: eine handbreit vom daumen zum kleinen finger = ca. 21 cm.


----------



## flyingscot (15. Januar 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wie äußert sich denn bei euch die fehlhaltung? ach so, sattelposition bergauf: eine handbreit vom daumen zum kleinen finger = ca. 21 cm.



Keine Ahnung wie sich die Fehlhaltung auf Dauer auswirkt, ich habe gerade erst meine bevorzugte Sitzhöhe um einige cm reduziert (war vorher vermutlich so bei 80-81cm Satteldecke-Tretlagermitte). Das war schon eine deutlich merkbare Umstellung.

Die Belastung des Knies ist bei "zu tiefem" Sattel schon merklich höher. Und da ich gerade ne Knie-OP hatte, will ich da nicht experimentieren.

Eins noch: ich fahr gerne mit wenig/keinem Set-Back, dadurch muss der Sattel entsprechend höher sein...


----------



## accutrax (15. Januar 2009)

zu fehlhaltungen  kann ich nichts sagen und zu mathematischer präzision auch nicht ... mit einer 430mm roox stütze passen mir alle masse (sattelhöhe,mindesteinstecktiefe, oberrohrlänge,etc.) beim M rahmen  bestens....
nur lässt sich die lange stütze eben nur 300mm tief versenken (länge der reibahle 31.6), steht somit also 130mm plus sattelhöhe über und das ist für meinen! einsatzzweck des öfteren eben sehr hinderlich ...deshalb obige empfehlung...

gruss accu


----------



## flyingscot (16. Januar 2009)

Die Empfehlung bezog sich aber auf 30mm-Sattelrohrinnendurchmesser, nicht auf 31.6mm. Für 31.6mm gibts also keine allgemeine Lösung...


----------



## US. (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

bei richtiger Stützenlänge sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Habe ein Helius FR in M und nutze eine 370er Thomson-Stütze.
Körpergröße 180cm, Schrittlänge 87cm und Distanz Sattel zu Tretlager 78cm.

Die Stütze reicht dabei garantiekonform in den Knotenbereich Oberrohr-Sattelrohr, lässt sich andererseits aber auch bis auf wenige cm versenken (klar bei einer 370er Stütze).

Damit lässt sich schon eine extrem tiefe Position erreichen. Kenne kaum ein MTB (nicht Dirtbike) wo das noch tiefer geht.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## flyingscot (16. Januar 2009)

US. schrieb:


> Die Stütze reicht dabei garantiekonform in den Knotenbereich Oberrohr-Sattelrohr...



Stimmt beim Helius *FR* gibts da kein Problem, da die Mindesteinstecktief wesentlich kleiner ist, als beim *AM*.


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Januar 2009)

die sattelstützenhersteller sollten sich mal was einfallen lassen. das problem gibts bei vielen bikes. jetzt hat nicolai eh schon durchgehende rohre, bei anderen herstellern ist oft noch ein knick oder ein dämpfer im weg.
ich bin froh das die oberrohre tiefer werden. jetzt muss es dazu noch gscheite teleskopstützen geben. ich hoffe die syntace wird 480mm lang und kürzbar.


----------



## accutrax (16. Januar 2009)

......
bin letzten sommer in den alpen mehrmals eine (old school) shock therapy teleskopstütze gefahren um mal zu "erfahren" ob die überstehende roox stütze mir wirklich im weg ist oder nicht ....der unterschied mit ganz versenkter stütze war gewaltig, viel besser wenn es sehr! steil und technisch war....
setze auch mal auf die syntace, ausreichend lang und noch mit remote ...das wärs...

gruss accu


----------



## flyingscot (16. Januar 2009)

Mir ist gerade noch eine (Not-)Lösung eingefallen: Man könnte auch einfach eine Reduzierhülse auf z.B. 30mm einstecken, eine entsprechende Sattelstütze sollte ja dann ohne Problem ganz versenkbar sein.

Eine solche Hülse müsste man sich aber vermutlich selber drehen, da sie ja ca. 14cm lang sein muss und nur eine Wandung von 0.8mm hat... oder halt nen Alublech zurecht biegen.


----------



## accutrax (17. Januar 2009)

da würde ich lieber auf eine "normale" teleskopstütze setzten, wie zbsp die von shock therapy, die lässt sich sehr weit ausziehen, hat eine gute sattelklemmung und, vor allem, knackt nicht!! ...und später dann auf die syntace....

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo79 (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo an Alle,

ist jemanden bekannt, ob die untere Schale des Ahead-Steuersatzes eine Mindesthöhe haben muss, damit die Federgabel nicht gegen das Steuerrohr stösst? 

Zum Bsp. bei Helius FR in Kombination mit FOX 36

Gruss

Ingo


----------



## Bingo79 (19. Januar 2009)

Bingo79 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> ist jemanden bekannt, ob die untere Schale des Ahead-Steuersatzes eine Mindesthöhe haben muss, damit die Federgabel nicht gegen das Steuerrohr stösst?
> 
> ...



Steuerrohr ist vermutlich 1,5 Zoll (bei mir geplant)


----------



## AustRico (19. Januar 2009)

Bingo79 schrieb:


> Steuerrohr ist vermutlich 1,5 Zoll (bei mir geplant)



Das bild stammt von mtbr; vielleicht hilft´s weiter.
Rock Shox Totem in Kombination mit Chris King 1,5:


----------



## timbowjoketown (19. Januar 2009)

Bingo79 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> ist jemanden bekannt, ob die untere Schale des Ahead-Steuersatzes eine Mindesthöhe haben muss, damit die Federgabel nicht gegen das Steuerrohr stösst?
> 
> ...



Ich fahre im FR einen Hope Steuersatz und es stösst nicht an, der Hope baut ja auch relativ flach, musst Dir also keine Gedanken machen!


----------



## AustRico (19. Januar 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Ich fahre im FR einen Hope Steuersatz ...



Die untere Lagerschalte sollte eine Einpresstiefe von 22mm (1.125") bzw 15mm (1.5") aufweisen, sofern man Wert auf Garantie legt!?
Der Hope erfüllt diese Anforderung nicht.


----------



## timbowjoketown (19. Januar 2009)

Die Garantiebedingungen sind mir geläufig und diese waren auch nicht Gegenstand der Frage, oder!?


----------



## BOSTAD (2. Februar 2009)

Bingo79 schrieb:


> Da der Schwerpunkt auf Touren liegt, ist vielleicht XL doch besser.
> 
> Kennt jemand einen Händler der ein Helius FR oder AM in XL für Probefahrten aufgebaut hat?
> 
> Vorzugsweise Rhein-Main-Gebiet



Z. B. bei Mainbike in Frankfurt. Kurz durchklingeln und Termin vereinbaren.  Die haben aber glaube ich nur ein "L" als AM und FR.


----------



## Bingo79 (3. Februar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Z. B. bei Mainbike in Frankfurt. Kurz durchklingeln und Termin vereinbaren.  Die haben aber glaube ich nur ein "L" als AM und FR.



Ist mir bekannt. Haben ein äleres FR in rot und ein neues AM in babyblau.


Brauche ca. 20 Fuß-Minuten zu denen. Muss da mal diesen Sommer vereinbaren.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## BOSTAD (3. Februar 2009)

Bingo79 schrieb:


> Ist mir bekannt. Haben ein äleres FR in rot und ein neues AM in babyblau.
> 
> 
> Brauche ca. 20 Fuß-Minuten zu denen. Muss da mal diesen Sommer vereinbaren.
> ...



Wenn du Lust hast können wir dann zusammen mal ne Tour starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (13. Februar 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Noch nicht... aber bald



Fährst Du mittlerweile den RP23 im AM? Wenn ja schreib mal bitte einen Erfahrungsbericht.

Das AM braucht einen 200mm Dämpfer mit 50 Hub oder?
Die Liste auf der Nicolai HP ist leider nicht aktuell.

MfG


----------



## WODAN (13. Februar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Wenn du Lust hast können wir dann zusammen mal ne Tour starten.



Hier sind ja mehr aus der Frankfurter Umgebung als angenommen


----------



## flyingscot (13. Februar 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Fährst Du mittlerweile den RP23 im AM? Wenn ja schreib mal bitte einen Erfahrungsbericht.
> 
> Das AM braucht einen 200mm Dämpfer mit 50 Hub oder?
> Die Liste auf der Nicolai HP ist leider nicht aktuell.
> ...


Nein, mein Rahmen ist zwar jetzt fertig, wurde aber mit dem falschen Dämpfer ausgestattet (eben den RP23 mit 50mm Hub). Das Helius AM braucht aber 57mm für den vollen Federweg. Nicolai kann den 57er nicht liefern, mein 50er geht jetzt zurück und ich werde mir wohl oder übel den 57er einzeln kaufen müssen...

Etwas irritiert hat mich an dem verbauten Dämpfer auch die interne Druckstufe: der Dämpfer wurde werkseitig auf die hohe Druckstufe getuned. Laut Nicolai sei das so korrekt. Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, wieso das notwendig ist... ich dachte, der Rahmen ist weitgehend wippfrei und antriebsneutral...


----------



## some.body (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe mir nach langer Bedenkzeit nun auch ein Helius AM bestellt - schwarz elox, Groesse L, mit Truax (Maxle), Standard 1 1/8" Steuerrohr und ISCG-Adapter (Hammerschmidt-Option).

Ich selbst bin 1,87m gross, 83kg (netto) schwer und moechte das AM als "Singletrail-Touren-Rad" aufbauen. Will heissen, ich will das Rad sowohl 1800 hm hoch treten koennen als auch bergab richtig Spass haben. Ein kleiner Drop (max. 2m - mehr habe ich mich bisher noch nicht getraut) sollte auch mal drin sein und ein bisschen Bikepark auch.

Bisher musste dazu mein Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 herhalten, das ich nun fuer den Aufbau des AM ausschlachten werde. Bis auf den Daempfer kann ich erstmal alle Teile verwenden (ja, die Fox Talas 32 ist von der Einbauhoehe her etwas knapp, aber muss es aus finanziellen Gruenden fuer's Erste mal tun).

*Fuer die Wahl des Daempfers braeuchte ich nun eure Hilfe und Erfahrungen.*

Im TechSheet http://www.nicolai.net/pdf/helius-am.pdf werden folgende Daempfer (alle 200mm Einbaulaenge) fuer das AM angeboten:
- X-FUSION O2 RL - 277 g - 50,9 mm Hub - Luft
- RS MONARCH 4.2 - 247 g - 50,9 mm Hub - Luft
- FOX DHX 5.0 AIR - 461 g - 57 mm Hub - Luft
- FOX DHX 4.0 - 714 g - 57 mm Hub - Stahlfeder
- FOX DHX 5.0 - 769 g - 57 mm Hub - Stahlfeder
Weiterhin steht dort: "Der maximale Federweg von 160mm wird mit einem 200 mm Dämpfer mit 57 mm Hub erreicht. Bei der Verwendung eines 200 mm Dämpfers mit nur 51 mm Hub beträgt der maximale Federweg 143 mm."

Nun gibt es den Monarch auch als "High Volume" Modell mit 57 mm Hub. Dieser ist aber bei Nicolai nicht gelistet - auch der von flyingscot bestellte Fox RP23 nicht. 
*Ist die Liste nicht komplett oder wird der Monarch mit 57 Hub tatsaechlich nicht direkt von Nicolai angeboten?
*


flyingscot schrieb:


> Etwas irritiert hat mich an dem verbauten Dämpfer auch die interne Druckstufe: der Dämpfer wurde werkseitig auf die hohe Druckstufe getuned. Laut Nicolai sei das so korrekt. Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, wieso das notwendig ist... ich dachte, der Rahmen ist weitgehend wippfrei und antriebsneutral...


Dass die von Nicolai direkt verbauten Daempfer von Fox bzw. RS extra fuer Nicolai getuned sind (bei Fox heisst das glaube ich "custom valved"), habe ich inzwischen auch schon gehoert.
*Kann das noch jemand bestaetigen und trifft das fuer alle oben erwaehnten Daempfer zu?*

Falls ja, macht meine Idee einen gebrauchten DHX Air oder Monarch zu ersteigern und zu verbauen, nicht mehr soviel Sinn, denn wenn die Daempfer von Nicolai tatsaechlich eine haertere Druckstufe haben, stelle ich mir vor, dass ein "normaler" zu sehr durchsackt - obwohl man das ja auch wieder mit mehr Druck in der Positiv-Kammer ausgleichen koennen muesste. Aber was wuerde es dann fuer einen Sinn machen, das Nicolai getunte Daempfer verbaut.

*Wer faehrt welchen Luftdaempfer (getuned oder "normal") im Helius AM und kann was ueber seine Erfahrungen (Ansprechverhalten, Durchschlagen etc.) berichten?*

@flyingscot: Hast Du den "normalen" RP23 mit 57 Hub inzwischen eingebaut und getestet?

Letzte Frage, macht ein Monarch fuer mich (83 kg netto, also mit Rucksack etc. ueber 90 kg) ueberhaupt Sinn oder muss es da mindestens ein DHX Air sein.

Danke schonmal fuer eure Antworten!


----------



## haha (17. Februar 2009)

nehm auf jeden fall mal mit nicolai kontakt auf, ich bin mir sicher, dass die den dämpfer trotz fehlender auflistung anbieten. an der sache mit dem tuning ist was dran, habe mittlerweile auch schon von mehrern quellen etwas bzgl. spezieller dämpfer gehört. wie gesagt, nehm auf jeden fall kontakt mit _N_ auf, wenn du dort schon einen rahmen orderst wird dir sicher sehr gut geholfen..


----------



## some.body (17. Februar 2009)

Ich hab' den Rahmen nicht direkt geordert, sondern ueber meinen Haendler hier vor Ort ("support your local dealer ... sonst gibt's ihn vielleicht irgendwann nicht mehr"), aber ich kann natuerlich trotzdem mal selbst bei Nicolai anrufen. Faende es aber gut, wenn hier noch ein paar Meinungen und Erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Daempfern im Helius AM gepostet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (17. Februar 2009)

sehr persönlich, aber für die dämpferwahl wichtig: was wiegst du denn?


----------



## some.body (17. Februar 2009)

Hatte mich oben doch schon geoutet - 83 kg netto. Okok, momentan sind noch zwei Kilo Winterspeck zusaetzlich drauf, aber die kommen noch weg


----------



## flyingscot (17. Februar 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> @flyingscot: Hast Du den "normalen" RP23 mit 57 Hub inzwischen eingebaut und getestet?



Nein, der richtige RP23 ist noch nicht bestellt. Ich versuche noch den Fox RP23 *HV* bzw. *XV* mit großer Luftkammer zu bekommen, die Anfrage läuft gerade.

CU Immo!

PS.: "DJT" hat eben diesen RP23 HV mit 57mm Hub in seinem Helius AM in Betrieb...


----------



## haha (17. Februar 2009)

ahso, sorry, hab ich überlesen. mit 83 kilo geht ein luftdämpfer mmn gerade noch. ich würde aus deiner liste den RS Monarch bevorzugen, vorrausgesetzt, nicolai bietet ihn auch mit 57 mm hub an. der dhx 5.0 air ist ein durchsackkandidat, evtl. wird er aber tatsächlich auf -N- abgestimmt und funktioniert besser. legst du aufs gesamtgewicht keinen so großen wert, möchtest aber eine optimale feinfühlige funktion des hinterbaus, dann nehm einen stahlfederdämpfer. der fox dhx 5.0 ist an sich nicht schlecht, die plattform wird bei so einem antriebsneutralen fahrwerk aber eigentlich nicht benötigt (gilt auch für den 5.0 air). der 4.0er ist von der plattform her voreingestellt, mmn nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen (sensibilität). ich würde dir daher zu einem rock shox vivid oder zum fox van rc raten. die gewichte der stahlfederdämpfer in deiner liste sind allerdings sehr optimistisch. es hängt natürlich von der federhärte ab, aber stahlfederdämpfer kommen recht locker auf ein gewicht von einem kilo und drüber.
edit: rp 23 ist ziemlich ähnlich wie der monarch


----------



## some.body (17. Februar 2009)

Danke fuer Deine Infos. Die Daempfer-Liste, also auch die Gewichte, stammt aus den TechSpecs fuer's AM von Nicolai. Wie schon geschrieben, moechte ich das AM auch einige Hoehenmeter bergauf treten. Somit waere ein Luftdaempfer fuer mich die erste Wahl, wenn er denn mit meinem Gesamtgewicht klar kommt.

Vielleicht liest "DJT" ja mit und kann von seinen Erfahrungen mit dem RP23 HV berichten. Ist das dann auch ein fuer Nicolai angepasster oder von der Stange?


----------



## DJT (17. Februar 2009)

Servus!

Meinen Dämpfer hat mein Händler (www.anbipa.de) besorgt, da ich den Fox wollte und der von Nicolai anscheinend nicht lieferbar war. Er hat ihn dann soviel ich weiß nach Nicolai vorgaben besorgt (hohe Druckstufe-, mittlere Zugstufeneinstellung) Ich bin sehr zufrieden, fahre ca. 30%Sag. Spricht sehr gut an, nutzt den Federweg gut aus. Durchschlag hatt ich noch keinen, und ich hab schon einiges damit angestellt  

Viele Grüße DJT

P.S. Wiege ca. 83 mitohne alles


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Februar 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Meinen Dämpfer hat mein Händler (www.anbipa.de) besorgt, da ich den Fox wollte und der von Nicolai anscheinend nicht lieferbar war. Er hat ihn dann soviel ich weiß nach Nicolai vorgaben besorgt (hohe Druckstufe-, mittlere Zugstufeneinstellung) Ich bin sehr zufrieden, fahre ca. 30%Sag. Spricht sehr gut an, nutzt den Federweg gut aus. Durchschlag hatt ich noch keinen, und ich hab schon einiges damit angestellt
> 
> ...



Von aussen schaut dein Sag auch manchmal aus wie 50%...

Ich wieg ein bisschen mehr als DJT und werde wohl nächste Woche mal ausführlich mein Romic-gefedertes FR mit DJTs Fox-AM vergleichen. Oder ich klau ihm mal den Dämpfer, der ist ehh immer zu schnell oben


----------



## DJT (17. Februar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Von aussen schaut dein Sag auch manchmal aus wie 50%...



Das liegt dran weil ich immer soviel Kuchen im Rucksack für unsere Kaffeekränzchen mitziehe


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Februar 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Das liegt dran weil ich immer soviel Kuchen im Rucksack für unsere Kaffeekränzchen mitziehe



Ah, sehr gut. Ich dachte schon es läge an dem Kuchen der vergangenen Kaffeekränzchen 



Ähhh, zurück zum Thema: So ein Helius mit Luftdämpfer ist also mit Kuchen evtl. leicht überfordert. Vielleicht nicht das optimale Rad um morgens zum Bäcker zu fahren...


----------



## sluette (18. Februar 2009)

ich habe meinen AM ohne dämpfer bestellt weil ich 

a) einen monarch 4.2 mit 57mm hub fahren will und
b) der bei nicolai viel zu teuer ist

am WE steht endlich die erste runde an. kann dann anschließend berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (18. Februar 2009)

@DJT, danke fuer Deinen Beitrag ueber die Erfahrungen mit dem RP23. Hoert sich ja nicht ganz schlecht an. "hohe Druckstufe-, mittlere Zugstufeneinstellung" ... ist das dann ein Nicht-HighVolume mit der Markierung auf dem grossen der drei Striche fuer das Compression-Tuning und auf dem mittleren Strich fuer das Rebound-Tuning? (Siehe hier und hier.)

@sluette, d.h. Du kaufst Dir einen "normalen" Monarch von der Stange?
Genau das hatte ich auch vor, bin mir dann aber unsicher geworden, weil ich das von den extra fuer Nicolai modifizierten Daempfern gehoert habe.
Bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht nach dem Wochenende.

Gibt's noch weitere Erfahrungen mit Luftdaempfern im Helius AM/FR hier im Forum? ... oder noch weitere Beitraege zum Thema "Spaetfolgen von Kaffeekraenzchen"?


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. Februar 2009)

Ich bin einen Marzocchi Roco 3 PL im Helius FR zur Probe gefahren, von der Stange, kein Customshimed-Dämpfer. Ich habe ihn einfach nicht korrekt eingestellt bekommen, entweder war er zu unsensibel, oder er ist zu sehr in die Knie gegangen, der Rebound war stets unzureichend. Ich bin nun auf einen Stahldämpfer umgestiegen, ziehe aber eventuell noch einen DHX Air aus der neuen Baureihe in Erwägung, dieser soll besser geeignet sein und das Pro Pedal kann ausgestellt werden.


----------



## Testmaen (18. Februar 2009)

Der Manitou Evolver soll auch sehr gut sein. Canyon verbaut den z.B. viel in den Torque-Modellen. Habe den bisher aber noch in keinem Nicolai verbaut gesehen.


----------



## flyingscot (18. Februar 2009)

Laut Anfrage (m)eines Händlers bei seinem Lieferanten besitzt der Fox RP23 in der Größe 200/57 immer die große Luftkammer.


----------



## some.body (18. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, das wusste ich auch schonmal, hat's nur wieder vergessen


----------



## sluette (18. Februar 2009)

von extra für nicolai getunten dämpfer habe ich persönlich noch nix gelesen. das könnte die preisdifferenz erklären. 
auch wenn meine ehemaligen nicolais schon älter sind, darin habe ich auch immer (bis auf's trombone weils nicht anders ging) standard dämpfer gefahren und war vollkommen glücklich damit.
btw. der monarch kostet bei bike-components.de 239 und bei nicolai 330


----------



## nicolai.fan (18. Februar 2009)

Hi,
es gibt von Nicolai keine getunten Dämpfer !
Es war einmal bei den verbauten DNM Dämpfern so !


----------



## some.body (18. Februar 2009)

Aber es gibt von den Herstellern (Fox, RS etc.) fuer Nicolai getunte Daempfer. Sicher nicht nur speziell fuer Nicolai, aber eben mit einem besonderem Setting (Custom Valving oder wie auch immer) versehen, das besonders gut mit dem entsprechenden Rahmen funktioniert. DJT hatte ja auch schon geschrieben, dass er einen besonderen Fox RP23 ordern musste.


----------



## DJT (18. Februar 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> DJT hatte ja auch schon geschrieben, dass er einen besonderen Fox RP23 ordern musste.



Kann mich nicht daran erinnern 
Ist doch kein besonderer oder!? RP23 High Volume, mittlerer Balken Zugstufe, dritter Balken Druckstufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (19. Februar 2009)

OK, vielleicht kein besonderer, aber jedenfalls ein anderer, als der Standard, den Du in einem Online-Shop bekommst. Laut Aussage meines Haendlers, der mit Nicolai telefoniert hat, sind sowohl der Monarch als auch der DHX Air, die im Helius AM verbaut werden, mit Custom-Settings.
Egal, ich hab mir jetzt von einem netten Menschen hier im Forum einen gebrauchten DHX Air gekauft, der auch getuned ist. Zwar nicht speziell fuer das AM, aber gegen das bekannte Durchsack-Problem. Ich probier einfach aus, wie er sich im AM verhaelt (sobald ich es denn habe). Wenn's nix taugt, wird er wieder verkauft.


----------



## some.body (25. Februar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> ich habe meinen AM ohne dämpfer bestellt weil ich
> 
> a) einen monarch 4.2 mit 57mm hub fahren will und
> b) der bei nicolai viel zu teuer ist
> ...



@sluette, hast Du inzwischen Erfahrungen mit dem "Standard"-Monarch gesammelt?


----------



## sluette (26. Februar 2009)

ja, habe ich... war inzwischen zweimal unterwegs und habe das AM amtlich eingeweiht. ich kann nix negatives zum "standart" monarch sagen und weiss auch nix was ich daran vermissen würden. ich habe mich allerdings noch nicht intensiv mit dem dämpfer beschäftigt, eigentlich nur den sag per luftdruck eingestellt und dann los. das AM ist echt der hammer , sowas  antriebsneutrales habe ich noch nie gefahren. darum weiss ich auch nicht was ich am dämpfer einstellen soll. 
am WE kommt meine hammerschmidt, dann wird's richtig lustig ...


----------



## DJT (7. März 2009)

Zum Thema RP23:



DJT schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr zufrieden, fahre ca. 30%Sag. Spricht sehr gut an, nutzt den Federweg gut aus. Durchschlag hatt ich noch keinen, und ich hab schon einiges damit angestellt



Ich lasse jetzt meinen RP23 von hoher Duckstufe auf die mittlere umswitchen. Ich bleibe bei meiner obigen Aussage, nur ist er mir bei schnellen schlägen (Wurzelteppiche, schnelle felsige Abfahrten) doch ein bisschen zu unsensibel. Vielleicht bin ich für die hohe Druckstufe auch einfach nur zu leicht  Werde bei Interesse berichten

Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## frankweber (7. März 2009)

Ich hatte früher im FR einen DHX air, der mir darin aber nicht vom Ansprechverhalten gefiehl, den hab ich dann in mein CC gebaut und den nervigen DT rausgeworfen( der hat immer gepfiffen und ist entweder durchgesackt oder war zu hart - aber nie richtig toll)
Der DHx Air ist zwar etwas schwer im CC aber funzt erstklassig; und dann hab ich im FR nen DHX 5.0 verbaut und es ist einfach nur perfekt, das würd ich nie mehr anders wollen ( ausser vielleicht mit nem Bos, der ist aber heftig teuer) 

Nur so meine Erfahrung mit coil / Air 

Happy trails


----------



## flyingscot (7. März 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Ich lasse jetzt meinen RP23 von hoher Duckstufe auf die mittlere umswitchen. Ich bleibe bei meiner obigen Aussage, nur ist er mir bei schnellen schlägen (Wurzelteppiche, schnelle felsige Abfahrten) doch ein bisschen zu unsensibel. Vielleicht bin ich für die hohe Druckstufe auch einfach nur zu leicht  Werde bei Interesse berichten



Mist... ich hab gerade den richtigen RP23-Dämpfer bekommen, extra mit hoher Druckstufe. Umshimmen wird bei mir dann frühestens beim nächsten Service in einem Jahr realistisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (7. März 2009)

Sorry!
Hab extra gedacht ich schreib's hier rein.
Vielleicht passt's bei Dir ja so, und jeder mag's bissl anders 

Zu Deiner Beruhigung, aus einer mail von Falco am Dienstag:

"Toxoholics sagt, nachdem ich ihnen eben unser Kennlininediagramm gezeigt habe, dass der originale Aftermarket Shock MY 2009 RP23 in 200x57mm im Setting Rebound medium und Compression firm gut passen sollte"


----------



## flyingscot (7. März 2009)

Wird schon funktionieren, kein Problem  Wichtiger ist, dass die letzten zwei Teile für meinen Aufbau ankommen: die Gabel und das richtige Umrüstkit für die HR-Nabe auf Steckachse.


----------



## DJT (28. März 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Zum Thema RP23:
> 
> Ich lasse jetzt meinen RP23 von hoher Duckstufe auf die mittlere umswitchen. Ich bleibe bei meiner obigen Aussage, nur ist er mir bei schnellen schlägen (Wurzelteppiche, schnelle felsige Abfahrten) doch ein bisschen zu unsensibel. Vielleicht bin ich für die hohe Druckstufe auch einfach nur zu leicht  Werde bei Interesse berichten
> 
> Viele Grüße DJT



kurzer Zwischenbericht 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5739318&postcount=377


----------



## obim (30. Juli 2009)

hmmm .. bei BC gibts scheinbar nur getunte Monarch's ...
welchen Tune würdet ihr fürs AM empfehlen?


----------



## some.body (31. Juli 2009)

obim schrieb:


> hmmm .. bei BC gibts scheinbar nur getunte Monarch's ...
> welchen Tune würdet ihr fürs AM empfehlen?



Laut dieser Tabelle http://www.bike-components.de/download/monarch_vivid/monarch_leverage_ratio_reference_chart.pdf
solltest Du wohl das E-Tuning nehmen, denn mit dem 200/57 mm Monarch hast Du eine Ratio von 160/57 = 2,81. Es sei denn Du willst den Monarch mit 51 mm Hub verbauen oder nicht die ganzen 160 mm Federweg des AM nutzen und den Daempfer in einem der unteren Loecher am Umlenkhebel einbauen.

Bin selbst grad am ueberlegen, ob ich mir einen Fox Float RP23 ins AM baue. Der DHX Air funzt zwar super, aber ich moechte etwas Gewicht los werden. Soweit ich weiss, wird fuer den RP23 im Helius AM Compression Tune firm und Rebound Tune medium empfohlen. Kann das jemand (am besten ein RP23-Fahrer) bestaetigen? Wuerde ein Rebound Tune light auch  funktionieren? Fahre den DHX Air momentan mit dem Rebound fast komplett offen, so dass ich denke, dass man den Rebound am RP23 auf beim light-Tune noch fest genug einstellen kann.


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Juli 2009)

Unter Rebound Mid würde ich nicht gehen, allzuviel Reserven hat es da nicht mehr, könnte sehr knapp werden beim light-Tune.

...


----------



## some.body (25. September 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Kurz zum Dämpfer im AM.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt mal 1 Monat den RP23 High Volume im AM ausprobiert und muss sagen: zwischen 23er und DHX.Air sind aus meiner Sicht Welten. Der DHX spricht super soft an und bügelt alles weg was im Weg liegt. Beim RP23 habe ich nach langen Abfahrten bzw. in heftigen Wurzelpassagen das Gefühl, ich fahre mit 120mm am Heck.
> 
> ...





DJT schrieb:


> So ging's mir auch.
> Deswegen hab ich meinen RP23 von der empfohlenen hohen Druckstufe auf die mittlere umbauen lassen. Jetz sind's gefühlte 160
> Aber den DHX Air würd ich schon auch gern mal probieren.
> 
> MfG DJT





dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nene, Du hast schon recht. Ich kann zwar nur zwischen dem RP23 und dem DHX Coil vergleichen, aber da liegen Welten dazwischen!
> 
> Der Hinterbau funktioniert mit dem DHX Coil so sahnig, dass ist mir jedes Gramm Mehrgewicht wert.





some.body schrieb:


> Bin selbst grad am ueberlegen, ob ich mir einen Fox Float RP23 ins AM baue. Der DHX Air funzt zwar super, aber ich moechte etwas Gewicht los werden. Soweit ich weiss, wird fuer den RP23 im Helius AM Compression Tune firm und Rebound Tune medium empfohlen. Kann das jemand (am besten ein RP23-Fahrer) bestaetigen? Wuerde ein Rebound Tune light auch  funktionieren? Fahre den DHX Air momentan mit dem Rebound fast komplett offen, so dass ich denke, dass man den Rebound am RP23 auf beim light-Tune noch fest genug einstellen kann.



Hab' von dreamdeep den 2009er RP23 HighVolume, Compression-Tune firm, Rebound-Tune medium, 57mm Hub gekauft und gestern die erste Probefahrt gemacht. Muss checkb Recht geben: Selbst wenn ich den RP23 nur so wenig aufpumpe (ca. 150 psi), dass er bereits bei einem 1m-Drop fast durchschlaegt, fuehlt sich das Teil immer noch bockiger an, als mein 2005er DHX Air. Die Empfehlung den RP23 mit firm Compression-Tune und medium Rebound im AM zu verbauen ist meiner Meinung nach Quatsch - es sei denn man wiegt ca. 100kg  Wie DJT bereits geschrieben hat, passt das medium Compression-Tuning viel besser und das Rebound-Tuning darf meiner Meinung nach auch eine Stufe runter, also auf light.

@DJT: Koennte ich Deinen medium RP23 mal testen? Wuerde Dir dafuer meinen DHX Air zum Ausprobieren geben. Was hat der Umbau auf medium Compression gekostet?
@dreamdeep: Willst Du den Daempfer wieder zurueck kaufen


----------



## HypnoKröte (25. September 2009)

Der Rp23 mit 200 er Einbaulänge und 57 Hub wird in  2 Versionen unterschieden ! Wusste ich auch nicht. Die normale Version wiegt 298 g. 
Die High Volume Version 50 g mehr, hat dafür aber auch die große Luftkammer vom DHX Air. Sind also nicht beides High Volume nur wegen den 57 mm Hub.

Ich kenn mich mit Dämpfern leider 0 aus weil das mein 1. Fully wird. Also verzeiht wenn ich was falsch auffasse ;-D


----------



## flyingscot (25. September 2009)

Toxoholic hat mir gesagt: der 200/57mm wird nur mit großer Luftkammer vertrieben. Ich habe auch noch keinen mit kleiner Luftkammer gesehen. Allerdings kann man den 200/50mm mit der normalen Luftkammer auf 200/55mm modifizieren.


----------



## fuzzball (25. September 2009)

ändert sich nicht grundlegend was am RP23 für 2010, hab was von nur an Hersteller - da er auf die Hinterbaukinematik angepasst werden muss,blabla- gehört; oder hab ich den Fox Mann auf der Eurobike falsch verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (25. September 2009)

HV 





Normal


----------



## flyingscot (25. September 2009)

Äußerlich kann man den Dämpfern nicht ansehen, wieviel Hub sie haben. Ich musste am Helius AM auch erst ein Einfederungstest ohne Luft machen, bis ich bemerkt habe, dass Nicolai einen 200/50mm-Dämpfer verbaut hat (obwohl 200/57 auf der Rechnung stand). Und auf Nachfrage kam dann meine obige Aussage zustande. Ich habe den 50er zurückgeschickt und mir dann den 57er einzeln gekauft, da Nicolai den 57er nicht liefern konnte.


----------



## HypnoKröte (25. September 2009)

Das klar aber mein Rp 23 HV wiegt halt mal 50 g mehr wie der unten auf der Waage. Iwo muss das Gewicht ja her kommen


----------



## some.body (25. September 2009)

Also mein 2009er RP23 HighVolume, 200/57mm, wiegt "nur" 275g (ohne Einbaubuchsen).


----------



## flyingscot (25. September 2009)

@some.body: dito!


----------



## dreamdeep (25. September 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> @dreamdeep: Willst Du den Daempfer wieder zurueck kaufen



Sorry, aber ich bleib beim DHX Coil


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. September 2009)

Wie kann ich beim RS Monarch 4.2 feststellen ob ich 51mm oder 57mm Hub habe, reicht da ein volles aufpumpen des Dämpfers und anschließend messen?


----------



## dreamdeep (27. September 2009)

Luft ablassen, Dämpfer voll komprimieren und dann den Weg auf der Lauffläche messen.


----------



## User85319 (4. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt sich nen Manitou Evolver 200/56 ins AM zu klatschen?

Bin momentan auf der Suche nach nem neuen Dämpfer, da mir der RP23 nach ausführlichsten Ausfahrten nicht so recht gefallen mag.

Hierbei steh ich unter anderem vor der Entscheidung: Luft oder Stahl/Titan,
wobei mit Stahl dann evtl doch ein bisschen zu deftig is für ein 160mm Enduro...

In der näheren Auswahl:

Cane Creek DB
DHX (Air)
Evolver

Irgendwelche Tips?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (4. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte bisher direkten Vergleich zwischen DHX 5 und Evolver und finde der Evolver hat den DHX um längen geschlagen.
Gerade bei meinem (schwer) Gewicht hat er wesentlich besser angesprochen und war hinten raus nicht so progressiv wie der Fox.
Schau mal ich glaub der Andy hat einen Evolver in seinem AFR.


----------



## Andi-Y (4. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich hab den Evolver grad gegen einen DHX (coil) getauscht... - Er passt nicht zu den Hinterbauten.
Gerade bei der AM / AFR Anlenkung gibt es mehr Kollisionen, als Möglichkeiten. In der obersten Bohrung passt er weder links noch rechts rum rein, da entweder der in der Druckstrebe verbauten Bolzen mit dem Piggyback kollidiert oder aber das Auge der Piggyback-Seite nicht lang genug ist, um in der oberen Dämpferaufnahme Platz zu finden.

Von der Funktion muss man sagen, dass der Evolver im Torque (wo ich ihn erst hatte) viel geschmeidiger ist, als im Nicolai. Da ich recht groß bin und mein AFR auch die Berge hoch fahr, habe ich die Stütze recht weit ausgezogen, was zu einer unglücklichen Schwerpunktslage führt (Hatte zeitweise 40-50%  Sag beim Uphill). - Wenn man beim Evolver sehr viel Druck fährt, spricht er nicht mehr so schön an.... Im Nicolai war das ganze dann noch etwas stärker: Damit er schön anspricht, musste ich wieder mit 50% Sag hochfahren. 

Der DHX Coil passt perfekt, arbeitet geil und ich hab endlich mal wieder eine perfekte up- und downhill performance.

In der Gabel fahre ich aber Luft (Totem 2-step), die einfach genial funktioniert. - Und das tut sie, trotz anfänglicher Probleme, nach dem "Puff-Tuning" wieder!!! 

@Guru: Danke für die Gabel OP, sie geht immer noch wie geschmiert!!

Andi


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Januar 2010)

Ich habs ja oben schon mal geschrieben, aber hier nochmal. Meine Vote geht ganz klar zum DHX Coil bzw zum Stahlfederdämpfer. 

Bin bisher im AM ausserdem Monarch und RP23 gefahren. Die Hinterbauperfomance kann mit den Luftdämpfer im Vergleich zum DHX Coil absolut nicht mithalten. Der Hinterbau funktioniert damit so schön Plüschig , das ansprechverhalten ist traumhaft und obwohl ich PP voll auf habe, wippt auch bergauf (im sitzen) nichts. Die 160mm fühlen sich bergab nach so viel mehr an.

Der DHX 5 Coil in 200/57 wiegt 794g, mit Titanfeder dann nochmal etwas über 100g weniger. Auch wenn ich sonst sehr aufs Gewicht achte, das Mehrgewicht lohnt sich.

Andere Coil Dämpfer bin ich bisher im AM noch nicht gefahren, kann also leider keinen Vergleich ziehen. Wobei ich nicht wüsste was noch besser funktionieren sollte. Wobei ein Cane Creek DB bestimmt auch sehr fein funktioniert


----------



## WW-Horst (12. Januar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich habs ja oben schon mal geschrieben, aber hier nochmal. Meine Vote geht ganz klar zum DHX Coil bzw zum Stahlfederdämpfer.
> 
> Bin bisher im AM ausserdem Monarch und RP23 gefahren. Die Hinterbauperfomance kann mit den Luftdämpfer im Vergleich zum DHX Coil absolut nicht mithalten. Der Hinterbau funktioniert damit so schön Plüschig , das ansprechverhalten ist traumhaft und obwohl ich PP voll auf habe, wippt auch bergauf (im sitzen) nichts. Die 160mm fühlen sich bergab nach so viel mehr an.



Moin, mal ne bescheidene Frage: hat sich der Federweg des Helius seit 2007 verändert? Ich habe bei dem Helius FR Modell 2007 zwischen beiden Anschlägen (mit ausgebautem Dämpfer!) exakt 150 mm (gemessen ausgefedert, eingefedert Anschlag Reifen Sitzrohr, vertikale Meßachse Radachse hinten am aufgehängtem Bike).


----------

